# I can't Download DFO...



## Jugganawtt (Feb 4, 2012)

It pops up as, "Cannot load Dll!" when I try to download it. Then I sit here and rage because I can't play anything from Nexon except Mabinogi and Mabinogi is messed up on it's own, and everything I try to download doesn't work anymore... :banghead:
Can someone help me? I'm running Windows Vista is all I know.. I don't really know much about hardware x_x;.


----------



## Jugganawtt (Feb 4, 2012)

:/ This helps so much... :l


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Where are you downloading from? can you provide a link?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Jugganawtt is probably downloading from the Nexon site?
Nexon | The Best in Free-to-Play Online Games

Which game are you trying to download?


----------



## Jugganawtt (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm trying to Download DFO. It never works, I'm trying to download it from the main site. dungeonfighter.nexon.net
I tried to download it and it's all like
"Cannot load dll!" or "Cannot find Dll!"


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

When you say you can't download, do you mean 'download' (get the files from the internet) or 'install' (install the game to your hard drive)?

Use the DFO Downloader client: Dungeon Fighter Online

If that doesn't work, download the setup file from here: http://download2.nexon.net/Game/DFO/fullpackage/DFOSetup41.exe (direct link to exe file)

If you're having trouble installing the downloaded game, post the full error message including any file names it mentions.


----------

